

25 and over - quoderat
http://tomatonation.com/?p=838

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Oh, I know _so_ many people to whom I will be emailing this link. Or at least,
I would if I could work out how to do it anonymously.

Then again, maybe part of being over 25 means I should bite the bullet, make
the hard choice, risk pissing off someone I've known for years, and try to
help them make their lives better.

And then again, who am I to criticise others?

Hmm ...

------
Confusion
21\. Don't make a list of behaviour you dislike and poison the well by
labeling it as 'childish', making constructive discussion unlikely.

22\. Don't make a list of behaviour you dislike that shows you to be
completely oblivious of cultural differences.

------
pasbesoin
There are behaviors described here that have given me qualms in the past when
I've practiced them. It is useful to have someone else call you on them -- or
describe them, as in this page. It lets you know that your unease is not
merely subjective; sometimes, self-doubt is a useful message.

